# Sad news at the vet



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Our 9 yr old doe Tea Rose just hasn't been "right" for a few weeks. It started with her not really wanting to eat, having a hard time bringing up her cud, odd bloating. We were chalking it up to age, but still something bothered me. Bothered me enough that I brought her to the vet today where a thorough exam and XRays were done. The vet suspected some kind of growth or tumor in her chest based on what he saw and heard. When the XRays came back what was there shocked everyone.

Apparently some time ago (likely the several weeks ago when she started turning up her nose at her grain) her diaphragm ruptured. (I guess when everyone started going into heat and fighting) They did the XRAYS 4 times before they realized that it wasnt that they couldnt see the diaphragm because they were getting a bad picture angle but that basically she HAS no diaphragm LEFT. Much of what is supposed to be in the abdomen is in her chest. Her lung capacity is at 1/3 of what it was due to all the free fluid in her chest cavity, there are granulomas of infection all throughout her chest. Even if we could do surgery to fix the 'hernia' there really isnt an antibiotic out there that would handle the pockets of infection seen and if there wasn't that then there is putting a doe with such diminished lung capacity under and even if that wasn't a problem then there is the fact that she is nine years old.

It is unfathomable that she is even on her feet. There is no prognosis other than continued and rapid decline.

We brought her home rather than have the vet put her down then because I knew that I had children who would be devastated due to not having warning. Dh is at a movie with a friend. When he gets home we will decide if we go back to the vet or just take care of it here.

Tea was a birthday gift to me in 2005. She is a finished champion with her milk star, our herd queen and just a wonderfully patient and gentle animal.

This means that since the first of the year we will have lost our 4 best lamanchas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

So very sorry for you and the children... Just remember the joy she has given you... When I had to put one of mine down, that is what I did.
Barbara


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I am SO sorry. <hugs> :sniffle


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

:down :down :down

Whim


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Im so sorry. (((HUGS))) to you and your family.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs to all of you - very sad, but at least you know now what is wrong and there really isn't anything to be done, but to give her some peace.

More hugs,
Anne


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is just the worst news! I am so sorry this has happened. Vicki


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that  I couldn't imagine. ((hugs)) to you and your family. 

Amber


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

So sorry about your sad news. I can't imagine how hard this must be.

Tamera


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry about what has happened. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for you and your family. We also lost a beloved doe this spring and can understand your sorrow. Her memory will keep in your hearts. Sending our heartfelt sadness and support. Tammy


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I am sorry. I'll be thinking of you and your family.

Rose


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you in this time of grief.

Atumn


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sorry. Carolyn


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry about this. That is so sad.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry

Patty


----------



## smithsfarm (Jul 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for you and your family. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

We feel for you. We love our goats too. You will be in our thoughts and prayers, may God give you peace during this difficult time. 

Tara


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I know what a great loss it will be for you. I am so sorry :sniffle

Christy


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

:down :down :down

So sorry.

Shawna


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. What a true champion.

Camille


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

LeeAnne, {{{{Hugs}}} from Indiana, you have been having such a tough year. I've never heard of anyone ever having such a time. You know it's only up from here.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

LeeAnne, that is just unreal. So glad you found out what it was though, the wondering is the worst. So sorry.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

((Hugs)) to you and family.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that !


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

so sorry  hugs to you and that was so sweet to bring her home so your family can say "goodbye" 

again, so sorry for you all 

susie


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Aww. I am so sorry to hear the sad news. Hugs to you and family.

Sheryl


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Poor old girl, amazing how well animals can hold up under discomfort/pain. I am sorry to hear that, it's rough when you lose adult animals. Like someone else once told me though, we cull from the bottom, but God culls from the top.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's tough when a loved goat needs to be put down. I'll have to do that soon, as well. My 7 year old champion La Mancha has really bad back feet and her last pregnancy was hard on her. We've tried everything to straighten them out. It hurts her to jump onto the milk stand. It's hard when our girls get old. Kathie


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry your family is going through this.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh LeeAnne, I'm so sorry to hear this news, it has been a lousy year for you. I pray that next year and the years ahead are better.. {{Huggs}} to you!


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

<Hugs>, It's amazing she held out this long with that hernia, she's a trooper. I'm sorry though, and hopefully you'll be blessed with a better year.
Megan


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Leeann
I'm so very sorry. Hugs to you & your kids


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

LeeAnne, you know how sorry I was to hear this... she was such a lovely goat. 

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

So so sorry for you and your family is going through this. My prayers and thoughts are with you and yours.

Vicki in NC


----------



## Liberty Alpines (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, I am sorry. Those kind of things are so sad to hear. Some things you just have no control over. :down
Kristin


----------



## mysacrificenubians (Oct 27, 2007)

So very sorry.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH LeeAnne am so sorry to hear this. You and the kido's take care Huggs go out to you all.


----------



## Jennie (May 7, 2008)

So sorry for you and your girl. At least you know that everything was done that could be. Doesn't make it hurt any less though. Hugs to your family.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

(((( HUGS )))) so heartbreaking


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am sorry..... I know for us... Our goats are pets AND livestock, and there is such a blurry line there.......... I am sorry about your gal...............


----------

